# ASUS Radeon 5450 - supposed to be 1GB, but GPU-Z says 512MB



## geep (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,
I recently replaced dead graphics in Dell Inspiron 531 with this card from dabs:
Asus AMD Radeon 5450 HD 650MHz PCI-Express 2.1 HDMI V2
http://tinyurl.com/plvpmtr

It works OK except that GPU-Z reports it as only having 512Mb, but the box and description
at dabs say it has 1G memory.
Is it possible that GPU-Z is misreporting?
Is there another way for me to check the graphics card memory?

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

Possible yes, probable no.

How many memory chips do you see on the card? What's the writing on them?

Could you save the BIOS (with GPU-Z) and email it to w1zzard@techpowerup.com ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2013)

You gotta read the fine print:

_"HyperMemory up to 1GB"_

Hypermemory means the graphics card only actually has 512MB and it uses your system memory for the other 512MB.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You gotta read the fine print:
> 
> _"HyperMemory up to 1GB"_
> 
> Hypermemory means the graphics card only actually has 512MB and it uses your system memory for the other 512MB.


Ah yes, that. For a card in this performance class, there is really no difference between 512 MB and 1 GB, it's not like you can game much with it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm with Peter.  The specifications, on Dabs.com, say that it has 1GB of DDR3 memory.  (what if you put this in a DDR2 system?) I know what HyperMemory means, and I'd expect it on a card at this level, but to me the specs say 1GB.  Asus's website does make it clear that the card only has 512MB, but does say "DDR3 1GB Hyper Memory" which is confusing.


----------



## geep (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses. Seems I've got what I paid for then and GPU-Z shows the real onboard memory. Caveat emptor and all that. The system isn't accessible any more so I can't look at the chips - it's my sister's family PC and I fixed it on a weekend visit. My nephew is a happy bunny again, as Minecraft was creaking with the onboard graphics, but is now doing about 24 fps with the new card.

In case it's of interest to anybody here are a couple of little screenshots from GPU-Z (neat software I may add) and Microsoft Display Settings.

W1zzard - if you still want the BIOS please let me know and I'll try and get it via a remote login, but tomorrow.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

no need for the bios as the issue is resolved


----------



## upyogkarta (May 12, 2014)

i have purchased Sappire HD 5450 1 GB Graphic card. but GPU-Z reports it as only having 512Mb, but the box and description say it has 1G memory. Is Sappire cheated me?


----------



## upyogkarta (May 12, 2014)

Plz reply soon... I have purchased it from FLIPKART...


----------



## Black.Raven (May 12, 2014)

please reinstall drivers. what card did you have before this one?


----------



## upyogkarta (May 12, 2014)

i have no other card before it. This is my First Graphic card


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2014)

What is the model number of your card as they do about 6 of them?


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> What is the model number of your card as they do about 6 of them?


Don't they all have 1GB of hypermemory and 512MB of dedicated? That seems to be a constant theme here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Don't they all have 1GB of hypermemory and 512MB of dedicated? That seems to be a constant theme here.


the Powercolor HD5450 Go!Green 1gb DDR3 i have in my DC7700p has 1gb with hyper memory up to 2.8gb (in a DDR2 system), so there is some 5450 with 1gb dedicated.
 
after that : if the retailer advertise it 1gb and don't specify hyper mem ... then check it on the manufacturer website.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Don't they all have 1GB of hypermemory and 512MB of dedicated? That seems to be a constant theme here.


 On their site, some are listed as 1GB cards, a couple as 512MB, the 1GB listings do not imply hypermemory from what I can see.


----------



## upyogkarta (May 12, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 12, 2014)

It says it on the box, 1 gb *hyper*memory. You have a card that actually only has 512mb of VRAM


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2014)

So technically not cheated.


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> So technically not cheated.


 
Technically not, but morally I find this highly dubious. It's like saying your GPU has *up to 3GB VRAM*
*with systems that have 8GB RAM*
When in actual fact it has 256MB and steals a load from your RAM to suppliment. Silly advertising tricks.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Technically not, but morally I find this highly dubious. It's like saying your GPU has *up to 3GB VRAM*
> *with systems that have 8GB RAM*
> When in actual fact it has 256MB and steals a load from your RAM to suppliment. Silly advertising tricks.


 I agree, go look at the Sapphire site and check out the cards description, misleadng at least although it may have a more accurate desription on the box you don't order off the box, I can only guess that if the actual shop description is misleading then there may be grounds to return.


----------



## upyogkarta (May 12, 2014)

THANKS to all of you.... Now... flipkart has approved my return request....  Thanks


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2014)

now the fun part, i took the Powercolor one because it was the only 5450 under 35chf (it was 27chf delivery include) and also one of the only 1gb non hyper memory...

for the OP or upyogkarta, getting a R7 240 might also be a good idea (i have a MSI 2gb DDR3 LP ) to get ... you can find 1gb too and cheaper, the 2GB i bought was 60chf~ (delivery include) you double the price but you also double the vRAM and the performances are not bad at all, i use mine with a Core 2 Duo E8500 4gb  RAM setup and as i proved it can pretty much game with some setting tweak (Minecraft? pfff no sweat) can even find some GDDR5 1gb model at a nice price.  

my "little test'n bench"
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-88#post-3105334


----------

